
Logs all the opened websites in the Chrome. Even incognito - unknownymouse
https://github.com/SkrewEverything/Web-Tracker
======
binarynate
I'm not sure if the HN community has a code of ethics, but it seems like we
shouldn't be promoting spyware.

~~~
unknownymouse
If you know spyware... you can tackle spyware

